
Creating artificial tissues just got easier - danielmorozoff
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/10/video-creating-artificial-tissues-just-got-easier-thanks-tetris-building-technique
======
danielmorozoff
Full title: Creating artificial tissues just got easier, thanks to this
Tetris-like building technique

